

Ask HN: Best place to learn about Mobile Development - poppinphresh

I'm really interested in learning about development for Windows Mobile.  I have Visual Studio 08 and an HTC Touch running Windows Mobile 6.1.<p>Up until this point I've been purely a web dev guy.. Mostly PHP, a little bit of ruby and python.  What resources would you suggest?
======
hwijaya
There are so many ways of doing development for Windows Mobile. My own
experience was developing it in Compact Framework. It's basically is a .NET
Framework in slim version. It would be helpful if you know at least C# or
VB.NET and some ideas on how the framework works. Have a look on this site
below for some examples of apps develop using the framework.
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa145791.aspx>

Another route, I have met some people who do mobile development in C++ or
wxWidgets. I think it's much steeper learning curve to jump from scripting
language to there. Besides, I can't see any real benefit of going through that
route UNLESS the apps that you want to develop requires an absolute level of
performance. Otherwise, IMHO, the development time is not worth it.

Here are some URLs that might be helpful. <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/bb158619.aspx> <http://www.wxwidgets.org/>

Hope that helps. :)

~~~
poppinphresh
Awesome! Thanks for the links.

I was thinking about going the C# route, I don't think that anything I'd like
to build would require the power of C++. Most of my ideas are just for simple
apps. Maybe some location based features.. From what I've read C# should be
able to handle that.

~~~
hwijaya
It should. The commercial application (www.speedalert.com.au) that I was
working on in C# back then was real-time system..and location based(GPS). The
only differences I can find compare to C++ system was, the start-up time and
the footprint of the app. Anyway, good luck! :)

------
petercooper
If possible, could you edit your post title to include "Windows" before
"Mobile"? People might think to post iPhone related resources here (which is
what I was going to do) and you seem to make it clear that's not what you want
;-)

